# Toro power clear single stage infomercial



## sub-zero (Oct 6, 2010)

found this infomercial on toro's power clear line of single stage snowblowers.


----------



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice and helpful video. I was actually looking into picking up a Toro snowblower and I'll definitely have to look at the Power Clear line when I go to one of their locations. Hopefully they have some good deals going on right now so I can grab one for a good price.


----------

